# Bad experience with dog rescue



## Firefly9 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've had rescue greyhounds for over 25years and love the breed.
I lost my last dog six months ago and miss him terribly- I decide to adopt so contacted a small rescue that a friend had come across for sighthounds, and I explained very clearly that I was looking for an older dog (6-8 or even older), housetrained, needed to walk well on lead (I've got a spinal injury), quiet as I don't want to disturb my neighbours living in a terrace, and able to be alone for two to three hours - I am self employed but work partly from home and partly just down the road. I thought most rescues would be happy to ind someone who wanted an older dog as they are harder to find homes for, and I'd happily have taken on any that matched our needs. I knew with any dog there would be the need for some training, but older greyhounds tend to be so chilled out and affectionate that I doubted we'd have any real problems that we couldn't deal with/ hadn't come across before and sorted out.
The centre brought a dog to meet me- he seemed fairly relaxed - I was told he was a grey/saluki cross of about 4, rarely barked unless someone banged on the door and only one 'woof' then (she was very specific about that), very affectionate, calm, could be rehomed to an elderly person if needed, or with young children as was so calm and good on a lead and in the house. He was younger than I expected but she insisted he was so calm he was more like an older dog. 
I could not see any signs of a saluki, and then she said grey/saluki/lab. I asked a lot of questions, all of which she answered- crate trained, housebroken, would fit into any routine, well past the chewing stage etc. I told her I was self employed part time so out for between 1-2 hours most days, and four hours on two days. She said that was perfect and she regularly left him for six hours. she did say he could leap 6foot so never let him off even in a garden, but that two twenty minute walks were all he needed. 
When he got here I took him fir a long walk of over an hour, he pulled very very strongly and was very excited - I thought maybe that was just a result of being cooped up on the drive and nervousness but I found it very hard to not get pulled about and honestly was surprised how strong he was. I'd been told not to let him off so there was no way of getting him somewhere where he could release more energy.
I was very unconvinced about what mix he was and sent some pics to a couple if friends who have labradors and one who has fostered for thirty years and seen many breeds. They said he looked more like a bull lurcher as actually very muscular around chest. To be honest, that wasn't an important issue if his temperament was as described but then- the next day he pulled me straight over at speed and I re-injured my back and twisted my knee - thank god I'm not elderly as that could have been an ER trip and broken bones! Our vet who we popped in to see said she thought he was nearer to two years old, if that.
My friend is very tall and strong and walked him the next day befire work. The dog pulled him in all directions and he found it very hard to control him. He's an ex Marine so seriously this was getting way beyond a joke.
After the walk, I went out for about a hour, I let him out of his crate which he had gone into happily and quietly, and he went crazy, running round the house at top speed, barking manically and nipping me and trying to rip my friends rugs up. The rescue lady had promised me he was fully crate trained, never chewed anything and rarely ever ever barked. She also said he was fine alone for 6 hours even though I'm never out for anywhere near that, but thus was after an hour! The same thing happened when I popped out later, and again the next day but this time he grabbed my arm with his mouth and tried to pull me over. He kept nipping. He's had lots of walks with my friend- way more than the 20min twice a day- but it's abundantly clear that he needs far more intense exercise.
When I contacted her and told her that he'd pulled me over I don't even think she believed me. 
I'm pretty sure he's a bull lurcher, our vet thinks he's between 1and 2years old so obviously wants to play and has lots if energy and a very high prey drive hence waking through a city or city park must be very very exciting. I honestly think he's fundamentally a lovely dog and given the appropriate environment where he could be let off lead and trained properly, and burn off all his excess energy daily, he'd be a wonderful companion. Unfortunately we can't give him the facilities he needs and we are fuming about the total lack of accurate info.
We've had to take him back. We tried to explain how he behaved but I don't think she believed us. We have lots of experience and knew exactly what we could give/ work with - but I'm actually wondering if she just told us what we wanted to hear.
This has really upset all of us, most probably especially the dog. He clearly wasn't properly assessed, was not matched to our home which we were very clear about, and the process was rushed through. 
I would find it very hard to trust a rescue centre again to give me accurate info, and I'm just glad he nipped me and not a child. I'm praying the rescue lady takes note of our experiences and re homes him appropriately and not with an elderly lady.
This kind of thing gives rescues a bad name and puts potential adopters off getting a dog, as well as upsetting the dog.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Firefly,

I am very sorry to hear of your experience. It would be such a shame if you let this one rescue put you off rescuing. Many rescue's allow you to foster initially and offer a back up.

I would try a breed specific rescue. Or possibly a large rescue who have more procedures in place. And willlet you walk the dog before adopting like the rescues below.

Hounds Archives - Hounds First

Blue Cross | Animal Charity helping sick, injured and homeless pets since 1897.

You will get more replies if you post in dog chat. People usually post dogs for adoption here.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Dogs behave very differently in different environments and with different handlers. 
I am quite surprised the Rescue brought the dog to you tbh. That has never been my experience. However - you saw the dog and should have spent time with him so you did have the opportunity to make a decision it seems. 
I find any dog needs training - Rescue, Rehome or pup straight from a breeder. The lead-work could have been addresed with a harness or headcollar, The behaviour could have been addressed with training and patience. 
I don`t think you can expect a perfect dog - there is no such animal. 
I frequently take fosters who have dreadful reputations.. and find they are not at all as described. Not because we are anything special but because we initiate a training routine as soon as the dog enters the house. 
Please try again and take more time over the choice. But remember the dog will not be the same as the ones you remember - who you have for 10+ years and had learned your ways. The new dog will be anxious, disoriented and in need of a quiet routine and some basic training.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A bad experience for both you and the dog, by the sounds of it.

Unfortunately, it's not unusual for a rescue to rehome a dog to someone who is unsuitable for that particular dog, in the hope that it will work out - especially if the dog is going to be difficult to rehome.

There are lots of bull lurchers in rescue as they are a popular mix with the travelling community and there are lots being picked up as strays etc. and have often had a chequered past IYKWIM. Whilst they can, and do make excellent pets they could need an experienced home.

My own dog is a saluki x greyhound, from a rescue, and he could very easily have bounced back to the rescue if he had gone home with someone else IMO, as he needs high fences, has high prey drive, strong on lead when he sees a prey species, and can't be let off, etc.

I have heard of a number of similar dogs that have bounced back to rescue - one I walked with a couple of weeks ago that is in foster at the moment but has been rehomed 3 times. Hopefully, she is now rehomed to the person who had just reserved her, who has experience of her breed and the specifics of a dog with her background.

Some dogs need specific homes - not just any home.

The same can be said for owners. You made it very clear of your requirements and situation.

I do think you were badly let down by the rescue (as was the dog).

Please do try again though. If you want a greyhound, and you have experience of greyhounds then I would recommend you contact a local rehoming centre. These dogs will have been assessed and you will have an opportunity to go along and meet the dogs and take them for walks, etc.

Whereabouts (roughly) are you?


----------

